# é que



## fulmanh

Olá a todos!
Tenho uma pergunta. Pensei que a expressão "é que" nas perguntas não é obrigatoria. Mas no caderno de exercícios ("Português XXI") tenho um exercício:

"Encontre os erros e corrija-os":
1. Como tu vais para casa?
2. A que horas ele chegou a casa?

Nas soluções, no fim do livro, é:
1. Como *é que* tu vais para casa?
2. A que horas *é que *ele chegou a casa?

Porque estas frases são erradas?
Quando *tenho que* usar "é que"?

Cumprimentos!!
Hanna


----------



## Fakename131

Olá Hanna! Não diria que as tuas repostas estão incorrectas, mas em Portugal é mais natural dizer-se:
Como *é que* tu vais para casa?
A que horas *é que *ele chegou a casa?, se bem que em português corrente dizemos espontaneamente "Como *é que* vais para casa?" porque ao conjugar-mos o verbo na 2ª pessoa do singular (vais) não há dúvidas de que nos dirigimos a ti (tu). Assim, subentende-se perfeitamente a quem nos dirigimos. 

Na 3º pessoa do singular, aqui sim podem surgir dúvidas em relação a quem nos dirigimos, já que tanto serve para ele como para ela, isto é, varia de acordo com o género.

Quando é que se usa "é que"? Bem, basicamente sempre que fazemos uma pergunta:
1-Como (é que) sabes?
2-Como (é que) te correu o exame?
3-Como é que ele se chama?
4-Como (é que) estão os seus filhos?
5-Como (é que) vão as aulas de português?

Mas podemos também omitir "é que" e a frase continua a estar correcta, excepto no exemplo 3, em que teria que dizer-se "Como se chama ele?".
Mas não te preocupes, não é obrigatório!


----------



## fulmanh

Muito obrigada pela resposta! 
Confirmaste o que eu tinha estudado 
Não sei então pq o autor do livro trata a frase sem "é que" como errada...

Obrigada + uma vez!
Hanna


----------



## uchi.m

O "é que" é um expletivo que denota destaque para o assunto da pergunta. Quando se diz "como é que ele se chama?", existe aí um interesse espontâneo em saber o nome da pessoa.


----------



## Fakename131

Hanna, o autor do livro trata a frase sem "é que" como errada porque o mais correcto (quando omitimos "é que") seria:Como vais tu para casa?
                                                                                                                                                              A que horas chegou ele a casa?

Como te disse, as tuas frases estariam correctas se tivesses omitido os pronomes "tu" e "ele": Como vais para casa?
                                                                                                                               A que horas chegou a casa?

A partir do momento em que usas os pronomes, tens que colocá-los depois do verbo:  Como vais tu para casa?
                                                                                                               A que horas chegou ele a casa?

Portanto, não é obrigatório usar "é que", mas quando usares tenta inverter a ordem: verbo+pronome, em vez de pronome+verbo.

No entanto, muitos portugueses não respeitam esta regra. Mas o autor desse livro aceita apenas o português perfeito como estando correcto...

Espero que desta vez tenhas ficado esclarecida, porque não me expliquei bem na primeira resposta. Qualquer dúvida, cá estarei.


----------



## englishmania

Um pormenor. Podemos dizer _Aonde vais?_, _Aonde é que vais?_, _Aonde é que tu vais?_, até _Aonde vais tu?_ , mas não _Aonde tu vais?_
Podemos dizer  _Onde está ele?_ ,  _Onde é que ele está?_ , mas não _Onde ele está? _



Ups, não vi o comentário anterior.


----------



## Istriano

Tanto faz:

_Como ele se chama? Quem você conhece?*
Como que ele se chama? __Quem que você conhece?_
_ Como é que ele se chama?_ _Quem é que você conhece?_

Na escrita formal se prefere a primeira opção (sem _[é] que_).

---
*
_Quem você conhece? _e _Quem conhece você?_ No Brasil não significam o mesmo.
A inversão em perguntas só é possível com verbos intransitivos.

Mesmo assim,
_Como vai você? Como você está?_ são mais comuns que
_Como você vai? Como está você?

Como vai você? -Muito bem, obrigado.
Como você vai? -Eu vou de carro.
_


----------



## fulmanh

Muuuito obrigada pela explicação e os exemplos! Agora entendi...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Welcome to the Portuguese forum, Hanna.
Excellent topic. I'm sure that I'll be returning to it numerous times.


----------



## leonid87

É interessante notar que *"Como é que tu vais para casa?"* é um período composto por subordinação, enquanto que *"Como vais para casa?"* possui apenas uma oração.



fulmanh said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> "Encontre os erros e corrija-os":
> 1. Como tu vais para casa?
> 2. A que horas ele chegou a casa?
> 
> Nas soluções, no fim do livro, é:
> 1. Como *é que* tu vais para casa?
> 2. A que horas *é que *ele chegou a casa?
> 
> Porque estas frases são erradas?
> Quando *tenho que* usar "é que"?
> 
> Cumprimentos!!
> Hanna



No meu dialeto, jamais alguém falaria assim. Ouvir-se-ia algo como:

*1) Tu "vai"* *p'ra casa como?
2) Que horas ele chegou "em"** casa?

*Acho estranho o autor considerar as construções sem "é que" erradas, a não ser que fosse explicitamente um exercício de uso da língua.


----------



## Istriano

O que que houve?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

fulmanh said:


> Porque estas frases são erradas?


Também  não vejo nada de errado com as frases. No meu dialeto, esse _é que_ não é obrigatório e, em geral, dá um certo tom informal ao discurso.

Como você ficou sabendo? > neutro
Como é que 'cê ficô sabendo? > algo que eu esperaria encontrar na fala informal

Talvez o objetivo do exercício fosse adequar aquelas frases a um contexto informal. Nesse caso, talvez _errado _significasse "inadequado para contextos informais", quem sabe? Bom, no meu dialeto a coisa funcionaria assim:

. A que horas ele chegou a casa? > extremamente bizarro!!! 
Aqui a expressão _a que horas_, com _a_, normalmente só é usada no registro escrito. Quanto a _chegou a casa_,  apesar de todas as prescrições de pseudo-autoridades país afora, essa  construção é de uma anormalidade que desafia o mais forte desejo de  seguir a "norma culta" de mentirinha. 

. (A) que horas ele chegou em casa? > algo que eu esperaria encontrar no registro escrito neutro

. Que horas *que *ele chegou em casa? > algo que eu esperaria encontrar na fala espontânea

. *Que horas *é que* ele chegou em casa? > agramatical (?)

. Quando *é que* ele chegou em casa? > algo que eu esperaria encontrar na fala espontânea 

A expressão (_é_)_ que_ pode seguir _como_, _quando_, _quem_, _por que_; mas "que + x + é que" não me parece uma estrutura possível no meu dialeto.

Como (é) que ele chegou em casa?
Quando (é) que ele chegou em casa?
Quem (é) que disse que ele chegou em casa?
Por que (é) que ele chegou em casa tão cedo?
Que horas que ele chegou em casa? 
*Que horas é que ele chegou em casa? 

Num registro formal, eu evitaria (_é_) _que_.

Como ele chegou em casa?
Quando ele chegou em casa?
Quem disse que ele chegou em casa?
Por que ele chegou em casa tão cedo?
(A) que horas ele chegou em casa?


----------



## Fakename131

Convém não esquecer que o Português de Portugal É DIFERENTE do Português do Brasil! (e penso que a Hanna está a aprender PT-PT!)

Em PT-PT, as construções que você classifica de "anormais", são na verdade Português correctíssimo!

"*A* que horas *é* *que* ele chegou *a* casa?"- Perfeito! Tanto para falar entre amigos como para falar num contexto formal. 
"Que horas que ele chegou em casa?" -  não existe em PT-PT!
"Quando ele chegou em casa?"          -  não existe em PT-PT!

Portanto, *a que horas*, *a casa*, *é que*, são expressões de português corrente e fluente, seja de mendigo ou de sua excelência.
Assim, não existe nada de formal ou informal nas respostas que o autor do livro considera correctas. Existe apenas rigor.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Fakename131 said:


> Convém não esquecer que o Português de Portugal É DIFERENTE do Português do Brasil!


Daí a importância de haver uma descrição do uso brasileiro também.


----------



## englishmania

Fakename131 said:


> Convém não esquecer que o Português de Portugal É DIFERENTE do Português do Brasil! (e penso que a Hanna está a aprender PT-PT!)
> 
> Em PT-PT, as construções que você classifica de "anormais", são na verdade Português correctíssimo!
> 
> "*A* que horas *é* *que* ele chegou *a* casa?"- Perfeito! Tanto para falar entre amigos como para falar num contexto formal.
> "Que horas que ele chegou em casa?" -  não existe em PT-PT!
> "Quando ele chegou em casa?"          -  não existe em PT-PT!
> 
> Portanto, *a que horas*, *a casa*, *é que*, são expressões de português corrente e fluente, seja de mendigo ou de sua excelência.
> Assim, não existe nada de formal ou informal nas respostas que o autor do livro considera correctas. Existe apenas rigor.



Concordo com tudo, excepto com a questão da formalidade. Sim, de facto,  "é que" é perfeitamente comum (pelo menos na maior parte dos casos [defendendo-me de possíveis excepções]) em Portugal e confere, aliás, à conversa aquela naturalidade que se encontra nos falante nativos No entanto, não deixo de considerar que "Aonde vais?" e "Aonde é que vais?" têm um grau de formalidade diferente. Num registo escrito, cuidado, formal, num poema, num artigo, ..penso que o autor optaria por "Aonde vais?" se quisesse manter este registo.
De novo, "é que" é muito comum, mas o facto de não acrescentar "nada" ao sentido da frase ajuda-nos a perceber que poderia ser omitido, sendo, portanto, uma expressão de informalidade. (Não sei se esta última parte foi clara / faz sentido, mas num registo cuidado, temos a tendência de eliminar estas expressões... assim como "vou _mas é._..", "ele quer _é._..") .


----------



## Denis555

Istriano said:


> O que que houve?


Na verdade, deveria ser escrito assim:
O qu'é que houve? [O "é que" está lá!]

Outros exemplos:
Com'é que foi a festa?
Quant'é que é o preço da banana? 
A quant'é que 'tá a banana?
Quand'é qu'ela chegou?
Qu'é qu'é isso, meu filho!?


----------



## englishmania

O caso mais "flagrante" deste uso é "(O) que é que é?"  hehe.


----------



## Denis555

englishmania said:


> O caso mais "flagrante" deste uso é "(O) que é que é?" hehe.


 Ótimo exemplo! Bem lembrado


----------



## Fakename131

*@Englishmania*: Também concordo com o que escreveu. E compreendo que o  considere uma informalidade gramatical, na medida em que não acrescenta  sentido à frase e é, por tal, omissível. Mas eu referia-me à  informalidade contextual, isto é, ao grau de solenidade exigido quando  nos dirigimos a certas entidades que, pelo seu estatuto, merecem uma  seriedade exemplar da nossa parte. Pois bem, na minha opinião essa  "solenidade" não é posta em causa pela utilização de "é que". Por  exemplo: "A que horas é que o Meritíssimo Sr. Juiz pretende que eu me  apresente em tribunal?" Aqui, o "é que" é perfeitamente suprimível,  porém não retira solenidade (formalidade) ao *tom* no  qual me dirijo a tão respeitável entidade. Era a este tipo de  formalidade que me referia. Todavia, concordo que na expressão escrita  tendemos a omitir o "é que".

Em relação aos outros exemplos por si mencionados, já não estou completamente de acordo ("vou _mas é._.."; "ele quer _é._..")  porque, aqui sim, existe uma ligeira variação do significado, uma vez  que ambas as expressões remetem para uma preferência por uma coisa em  detrimento de outra. "...vou mas é para casa (em vez de ficar a...)" diz  mais do que "vou para casa.". O mesmo se aplica a "ele quer é aparecer  na televisão!" (está implícito que as suas intenções poderiam e\ou  deveriam ser outras), diferente de "ele quer aparecer na televisão!"  (que significa apenas isso mesmo).  Nestas expressões existe sim  informalidade no *tom*, mas existe também alteração do *significado*, pelo que a sua utilização não é omissível sem perda de *significância, *pois existe uma intenção particular do orador. Contudo, também estes termos são somente utilizados na oralidade espontânea...

P.S.: O *que é* que eu estou p´rá aqui a escrever? Vou *mas é* dormir! lol


----------



## englishmania

Quando mencionei "mas é" e "quer é" era no contexto da informalidade das expressões e não no diferente significado que podem conferir à frase (altera ligeiramente, sim).

P.S.: Somos tão expressivos, não somos?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Denis555 said:


> Na verdade, deveria ser escrito assim:
> O qu'é que houve? [O "é que" está lá!]


 O _é_ não está lá; o _é_ só está no seu exemplo, que é diferente daquele do Istriano. Seu exemplo mostra um fenômeno meramente fonético, uma elisão do [e] de _que _com o [ɛ] de _é_: _qu'é_. No exemplo do Istriano, o _é_ simplemente não está lá. 



			
				Fakename131 said:
			
		

> "Que horas que ele chegou em casa?" -  não existe em PT-PT!
> "Quando ele chegou em casa?"          -  não existe em PT-PT!


O que exatamente faz essas frases serem agramaticais em português europeu? O _em_, a ausência do _é que_ ou ambos? _Quando ele chegou a casa?_ também seria agramatical em português de Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal dizemos 

- "_A_ que horas _é que ele_ chegou a casa?", "_A_ que horas _chegou ele_ a casa?" ou até "Ele chegou _a_ casa _a_ que horas?"


- "Quando _é que ele_ chegou _a_ casa?" ou até "Quando _chegou ele a_ casa?"


...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

englishmania said:


> Dizemos "Quando _é que ele_ chegou a casa?"


E esse _é_ é obrigatório? _Quando que ele chegou a casa?_ seria algo possível em português europeu?


----------



## englishmania

^ Sim, é obrigatório. Não, não seria possível.
Aliás, reconhecemos (reconheço, pelo menos) essa construção como brasileira, visto que nunca a uso.
Tenho para mim que no Brasil também é "é que", mas possivelmente já eliminaram o "é" na fala (?).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

englishmania said:


> Tenho para mim que no Brasil também é "é  que", mas possivelmente já eliminaram o "é" na fala (?).


Acho que  isso varia de acordo com o registro. 

Quando ele chegou em casa? > neutro
Quando é que ele chegou em casa? > informal
Quando que ele chegou em casa? > talvez um pouco mais informal, talvez não...

Acredito que esse uso de _que_, assim como o de_ é que_, seja mais comum na fala, mas não diria que é exclusivo desse registro. Também não acho que se trate de um fenômeno marginal; muita gente culta fala e escreve assim. Esses são uns exemplos de blogs dO Globo:

> Quando que eu poderia imaginar que cinqüenta anos depois, ...
> Quando que criminosos conseguem coordenar uma operação policial?
> Onde que nós vamos parar?


----------



## Denis555

Ariel Knightly said:


> O _é_ não está lá; o _é_ só está no seu exemplo, que é diferente daquele do Istriano. Seu exemplo mostra um fenômeno meramente fonético, uma elisão do [e] de _que _com o [ɛ] de _é_: _qu'é_. No exemplo do Istriano, o _é_ simplemente não está lá.



Eu falo com o [ɛ] aberto: qu[ɛ], logo para mim o "é" está lá. 
Mas sei que é comum também a total supressão do "é" de "é que" originando as frases que você citou:


> > Quando que eu poderia imaginar que cinqüenta anos depois, ...
> > Quando que criminosos conseguem coordenar uma operação policial?
> > Onde que nós vamos parar?



Por isso, concordo com a Englishmania. 


englishmania said:


> ^ Sim, é obrigatório. Não, não seria possível.
> Aliás, reconhecemos (reconheço, pelo menos) essa construção como brasileira, visto que nunca a uso.
> Tenho para mim que no Brasil também é "é que", mas possivelmente já eliminaram o "é" na fala (?).



Daí, no meu entender, teríamos: "Onde é que nós vamos parar?" originando duas vertentes no Brasil: 
1)"Ond'é que nós vamos parar?" com a contração do "onde" com o "é" e
2)"Onde que nós vamos parar?" com a perda total do "é". Mas as duas vêm de "é que".


----------



## Istriano

Uns exemplos literários:

A força humana;  Rubem Fonseca



> mas se alguém pensar isso de mim *o que que* tem?, eu não preciso de ninguém





> "O *que que *há?", perguntou João apreensivo, ''você está zangado comigo?"





> "*Que que *tem eu?"





> "O *que que* você quer ouvir?", perguntou Leninha.





> "Meu bem, o *que que *eu fiz?", ela perguntou





> Ela disse: "O *que que* vai ser de você sem mim?", e com a voz saíram também os soluços.



Eu pronuncio *o que que *[ukiki] e não [uk(j)ɛk(i)] . [uk(j)ɛk(i)] se escreve_ o que é que_


----------



## gvergara

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal dizemos
> 
> - "_A_ que horas _é que ele_ chegou a casa?", "_A_ que horas _chegou ele_ a casa?" ou até "Ele chegou _a_ casa _a_ que horas?"
> - "Quando _é que ele_ chegou _a_ casa?" ou até "Quando _chegou ele a_ casa?"
> ...


E sempre é possível trasladar a palavra (ou expressão) interrogativa para o final da pergunta, tanto em PT-BR quanto em PT-PT (como em francês _Tu t'appelles *comment*? Tu vas *où*?_)? 
Mais uma dúvida: É possível empregar _é que_ em perguntas Sim/ Não (perguntas que não têm palavras interrogativas: _*É que* você é casado?_, _*É que* você vai na igreja cada semana?_)? Muito obrigado

Gonzalo


----------



## anaczz

gvergara said:


> E sempre é possível trasladar a palavra (ou expressão) interrogativa para o final da pergunta, tanto em PT-BR quanto em PT-PT (como em francês _Tu t'appelles *comment*? Tu vas *où*?_)?
> 
> Não diria sempre, mas, em geral, é possível coloquialmente, ao menos no Brasil.
> Você vai onde?
> Ele foi comprar o quê?
> Você se chama como? (estranhíssimo, mas não impossível)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais uma dúvida: É possível empregar _é que_ em perguntas Sim/ Não (perguntas que não têm palavras interrogativas: _*É que* você é casado?_, _*É que* você vai na igreja cada semana?_)? Muito obrigado
> 
> Não, o "é que" não se usa dessa forma. Uma forma aproximada, que exprime dúvida, incerteza, seria:
> Será que ele é casado?
> Será que você vai poder ir a igreja esta semana?
> 
> Gonzalo


----------

